# Campy prices!?



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't been keeping tabs on Campy 11 speed prices for a couple months and was shocked when I checked both Pro Bike Kit and Lickton for groupset prices. Record and Chorus both seem to have increased by 80%! Is this due to the economy, or did Campy raise their prices? $1679 at Lickton for Chorus and $2285 for Record? Record was around $1500 late last fall.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

slimjw said:


> I haven't been keeping tabs on Campy 11 speed prices for a couple months and was shocked when I checked both Pro Bike Kit and Lickton for groupset prices. Record and Chorus both seem to have increased by 80%! Is this due to the economy, or did Campy raise their prices? $1679 at Lickton for Chorus and $2285 for Record? Record was around $1500 late last fall.


My cost on Record as a retailer has never even been $1500....


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Pro Bike Kit and Lickton both offered the groups for somewhere in that neighborhood late last year. I may be off in the range, but prices both here and in Europe have gone up. I was just wondering if it was due to exchange rates/economy or if Campy had raised prices or implemented some sort of price-fixing in the recent period.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My cost last year on Campy Record was $1595 (base gruppo). This year, it's.... $1595.

May be the exchange rate. (Although that wouldn't affect Lickton directly)


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Shiney Bikes has chorus for under $1100. PBK has never been great on groupsets.

Jeff


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Stuff has definitely gone up in price through the euro retailers since last fall due to exchange rates. Even the last 3-4 weeks have seen almost $150 jump in prices on SR and $100 in Record via Ribble.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Wiggle, and especially Ribble, usually have lower groupset prices than PBK. PBK is good on tires, accessories, and random parts, but IME their component prices are not as good.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I believed Lickton will match Euro disty pricing you might want to check with them first, it's against Campy US policy to advertise that kow on the grouppo.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

It's just going to get worse as the dollar continues to tank.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> it's against Campy US policy to advertise that low on the grouppo.


isn't that illegal in Europe?

Chorus 2010 group prices today in $US:

Licks $1680
Ribble $1054

low $$ is nothing to do with it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Facts...*

Campy raised prices, but only for products sold through the US distributor, by about 75% late in 2008 when the 2009 modle sales began. Prices from European sources only went up about 2%. Since then, I've bought all of my parts from the UK. I can still get a Record 11 group for about $1550, which is below the US wholesale cost quoted in this thread.

Check out Ribble of Shiny Bikes.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Campy raised prices, but only for products sold through the US distributor, by about 75% late in 2008 when the 2009 modle sales began. Prices from European sources only went up about 2%. Since then, I've bought all of my parts from the UK. I can still get a Record 11 group for about $1550, which is below the US wholesale cost quoted in this thread.
> 
> Check out Ribble of Shiny Bikes.


It'll be interesting if Campag start doing what SRAM do with their stuff. Every SRAM part in Red, Force & Rival is marked with a unique code identifying the intended market/distribution channel. If you have a warranty claim on a part that is from abroad they will request it is returned via the original distributor or no warranty.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> It'll be interesting if Campag start doing what SRAM do with their stuff. Every SRAM part in Red, Force & Rival is marked with a unique code identifying the intended market/distribution channel. If you have a warranty claim on a part that is from abroad they will request it is returned via the original distributor or no warranty.


Fortunately, groupsets and wheels are very reliable.

Mfrs of frames and helmets often have low-to-moderate priced crash-replacement polices, and those typically require a dealer or mfr's rep to inspect.

I'd think twice about a foreign purchased frameset, given the expense and hassle of even having the frameset _inspected_ for a warranty claim, were it mandatory to be done by the original selling dealer or their regional distributor.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

slimjw said:


> I haven't been keeping tabs on Campy 11 speed prices for a couple months and was shocked when I checked both Pro Bike Kit and Lickton for groupset prices. Record and Chorus both seem to have increased by 80%! Is this due to the economy, or did Campy raise their prices? $1679 at Lickton for Chorus and $2285 for Record? Record was around $1500 late last fall.


Eurobike parts has the SR11 for under $2200.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Campagnolo actually reduced their RRP for 11 speed by 2% when it was introduced in 2009 but as already mentioned xchange rates play havoc - some internet retailers may dump prices to create cashflow or increase site traffic from time to time and that would be the ideal time to buy.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shinybikes (Ribble about the same):

Athena  $710.73
Chorus $1,066.89
Record $1,550.25
Super Record $1,796.70


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ribble just raised prices this week on Campy by at least 5%. I'm guessing they're gearing up for a sale/promotion of about the same magnitude, but it's still aggravating as I was hoping to buy a SR gruppo in the next couple of weeks and it just went up about $150.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone know where i can still find full 10 speed groupsets of chorus and record in europe? seems only full 11 speed groups are available now.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

first place I looked

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/parts_accessories/groupsets_road/GR_CAMPAGNOLO_RECORD.html

you will obviously find choices getting limited


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

btw, I checked Campy 11 prices today and they are back down from last week's highs (at least at Ribble). They were tracking about 8%+ prices from 6mo ago and now they are back to 1-2% higher. 

Still not as good as they were 12-18mo ago, but definitely a good sign for those of us considering new gruppo's anytime soon.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

Are you tracking the prices in GBP? If not, you should be tracking that price, plus the exchange rate. Ribble's prices are approximate, not exactly what you will be charged. That changes every day. The current 1.54 is better than 1.65 but not as good as the 1.36 is once was.


http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=USD&image.x=37&image.y=18


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, tracking in GBP's.....they still seem to move prices around a good bit (5-10%), but I think this is mostly due to different sales/discounts/offers they have coming up as prices seem to drift up prior to an event, then back to normal.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

C-40 said:


> Are you tracking the prices in GBP? If not, you should be tracking that price, plus the exchange rate. Ribble's prices are approximate, not exactly what you will be charged. That changes every day. The current 1.54 is better than 1.65 but not as good as the 1.36 is once was.
> 
> 
> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=USD&image.x=37&image.y=18


I'm just glad it was 2:1 (almost) when my wife (fiance then) sold her house in Surrey and moved over here. I'd rather it went back to that, too, so that the piddly child support amount she gets would actually be worth something.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

C-40 said:


> Are you tracking the prices in GBP? If not, you should be tracking that price, plus the exchange rate. Ribble's prices are approximate, not exactly what you will be charged. That changes every day. The current 1.54 is better than 1.65 but not as good as the 1.36 is once was.
> 
> 
> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=1&From=GBP&To=USD&image.x=37&image.y=18


Ribble's prices are good, but not as good as they would have you believe, because Ribble systematically lies on the quoted exchange rate. They show prices in USD based on an exchange rate which is much more favorable than reality, but they don't really use it, becuase they charge you in GBP, and even if you got that converted at the wholesale exchange rate, it would be more than they say. For instance, about a month back when the exchange rate was about 1.61 USD/GBP, the Ribble USD figures were based on an exchange rate of 1.545 USD/GBP, and as of a few minutes ago, the Ribble exchange rate is 1.520 USD/GBP, but the actual exchange rate is in the 1.54 to 1.55 range. And folks, this is not a matter of the exchange rate fluctuating over the course of a day, or even of Ribble's exchange rate being a couple of days out of date - they are showing exchange rates which have not occurred for the better part of a year.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Ribble is not "lying" , they are completely reputable and honest ... their website isn't real-time updated with the latest and greatest exchange rates. Most of the UK websites are not nearly as sophisticated as the leading e-commerce sites, eg Amazon.

Just *compare prices in UK pounds sterling (GBP)* --- don't compare in terms of US$.

You can get more accurate exchange rates at many other sites, eg http://www.google.com/finance?q=GBPUSD

Even then, many if not most US credit cards will charge additional 1-3% fees.

One major US card issuer that charges ZERO exchange fees, is CapitalOne. Their actual exchange rates often are slightly better than the Google site, listed above. As another bonus, some CapitalOne cards provide a 1% cash rebate :-D

In fact, I acquired a CapitalOne MasterCard last year, primarily to buy a bunch of bike parts from UK ... it saved me another 3-4% ... big bux.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

No, Ribble is flat out lying. Oh, I know what the real charges are going to be, including fees, and that's how I evaluate the deal, but Ribble is lying to make their prices appear better than they really are. Maybe Ribble should run for Congress?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Europebike parts had the SR11 grouppo for $1990.


----------



## ta2ax (Jun 12, 2013)

zamboni said:


> Eurobike parts has the SR11 for under $2200.


stay far from this company, he send my order missing and wrong. But the worst part is he deny to send missing parts. He send the wrong part after I send him the wrong part, still insistence to send missing parts. By the way, my order was complete set of campy group set and missing part cost just 45$


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So far I've purchased a few parts from them and had no problem what so ever, items arrived as described in new condition with no missing parts.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

It is usually cheaper to buy a groupset from Ribble by buying each item individually. Make sure you check the currency you are paying in, you can elect to pay US$ or GBP. Also check if postage is included, worth checking both currencies to see which is better for you.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

jlwdm said:


> Shiney Bikes has chorus for under $1100. PBK has never been great on groupsets.
> 
> Jeff


Order from shinybikes at your own risk. It's not a savings if they don't have the parts, don't tell you that, and just hang onto your money for a month before you call and demand a refund.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This thread is over three years old.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have never had any problems getting Campy groups from Shinybikes. They usually have the best prices but they make up it up on their shipping costs. Another reliable supplier in the UK is Totalcycling. Their prices are higher than Shinybikes but their shipping cost are lower. In the US the best prices are at Texas Cyclesport but you have to be a previous customer and be on their email list to get their sale prices on groups and wheels which are close to Totalcycling prices.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

pmf said:


> This thread is over three years old.


Sorry. Just wanted to weigh in on my recent experience with Shimybikes. Didn't notice the thread was past expiration.


----------

